
To catch a thief, go to Google with a geofence warrant - known
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/18/google_geofence_warrant/
======
Cpoll
> The police proceeded to collect surveillance video from houses near the
> torched Accord, and noticed the suspects getting into an older model Honda
> CRV and a white pickup truck shortly after the failed robbery.

I suspect this will be enough in the future. Short of entering a rave and
switching clothing, I can't see how you can avoid law enforcement following
you from CCTV to CCTV.

